# First trip to Spain



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I've just booked our ferry crossing to Santander for the 19th February.
It's our first trip abroad in the motorhome, so it's going to be quite a learning curve. I've regularly driven abroad so I'm confident with that, and I've got used to the size of the Hobby too. 
I'm going to aim south for Cadiz, (and then head along the coast towards France) going via Salamanca, Merida and Sevilla. 
There's no rush to get to the coast and I don't intend using the motorways if I can help it.
Can anyone suggest a scenic route please? And any nice sites on the way.
We can't wait to set off  

Cheers

Neil


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Neil

The countryside from Santander to Cadiz is all beautiful even on the motorway.

I am assuming you are heading to Cadiz via Salamanca, Merida and then Seville. If so you will find the northern part of Spain very cold until you get to Caceres, so you might find tootling along speeds up a bit. 

From Santander, take the A67 and stop at the aire at Vallodolid, it's within a 10 minutes walk of the city centre, which is nice, and has water and waste facilities. If you have the ACSI camping book for this year you will find there are 2 campsites near Salamanca. Both are ok and you can catch the bus into the city centre - it's a beautiful city and well worth the visit. Caceres has an aire which is very popular and you are within a 10 minute walk to the medieval centre. Merida has a campsite, it's a bit tatty, but they have lashings of hot water in the showers. There are also Roman ruins in the city. We have never stopped in Seville so I can't comment on any campsites there.

Have a look at these two web site for aires and camping in Spain, also I have loads of pictures on my site below.

http://www.areasac.es - click on the Espana tab and then the district on the map

http://www.furgovw.org

These sites are both in Spanish but it's not too hard to work it out.

Hope this is of some help.

Christine


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Caceres Aire is easy to find with a satnav using points of interest, if you have put the 'Aires' in, otherwise a bit awkward to locate. The campsite has a good reputation but I have not been there.
Spanish roads are generally much easier to drive on than roads in the UK.
Vicarious Books "All the Aires in Spain and Portugal" is invaluable.
Have fun

Alan


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

rosalan said:


> Caceres Aire is easy to find with a satnav using points of interest, if you have put the 'Aires' in, otherwise a bit awkward to locate. The campsite has a good reputation but I have not been there.
> Spanish roads are generally much easier to drive on than roads in the UK.
> Vicarious Books "All the Aires in Spain and Portugal" is invaluable.
> Have fun
> ...


Used Caceres aire a couple of years ago. Very good location and facilities including free EHU for those who need it :wink: Can be crowded.

Just tried to order 'All the Aires Spain and Portugal' a few minutes ago and it came up 'out of stock' 

Jed


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info Christine. We don't like the cold, so we will move south as quickly as possible jus stopping at the places you have suggested, they all sound interesting. I have the ACSI card as well.
I've just had a quick look at your website, it's very interesting and informative. 
Cheers
Neil


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

The campsite at Caceres is good - each pitch has it's own toilet/bathroom and there is a good bus service into town; also free WiFi. It's worth using if you intend to stopover in Caceres for more than one night - the town is definitely worth a visit.

South of Cadiz there are plenty of good sites; there are a couple near Conil de la Frontera worthy of a stay - Camping Roche and La Rosaleda, the latter is closer to the town (about a mile). For stays of longer than 30 days the rate at La Rosaleda is €9.33 a night plus electricity at €0.25 per unit which should give you an idea of the "going rate".

We're at La Rosaleda at the moment and the weather is glorious  We're on pitch 82 - look us up if you end up in this area.

Mike


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Christine

Thanks for the links to the two web sites. We're off to Spain and Portugal for the first time in March so the information will be very useful.

Gaynor and Mick


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

jedi said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Caceres Aire is easy to find with a satnav using points of interest, if you have put the 'Aires' in, otherwise a bit awkward to locate. The campsite has a good reputation but I have not been there.
> ...


Hi Jedi

Use the links in my previous post for the Spanish aires, it's in Spanish but they give the Satnav details. For Portugal go to this site:

http://www.campingcarportugal.com

Christine


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi MikeE, so what do you think of La Rosaleda, we are due to arrive at the end of the month and booked for the whole of Feb. Can't wait to get going. If it was just me we would be on our way tomorrow, but SWMBO has a couple of things to do and so can't leave until 23rd.

Hope the weather holds for us. Could really do with some sun!

Gary.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Jed,

I tried to order it from Vicarious Books as well, and they were out of stock last week.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've been three times, late 1990's and early 2000's.

Great to trundle around and just take it easy, most sites are pretty relaxed, it's the tourists that spoil it  

Shopping is fun as well, and most places will help you out if you cannot speak Spanish, as we didn't.

Most shops require passports for ID if you are using a credit card, cash machines are fairly common in the bigger towns, but watch out for charges.

Roads are generally good, we drove Santander downwards on all three trips, and went to Portugal via Alicante on the last trip as we had an engine to collect on the trailer.

Portugal is even better than Spain in our view, especially if you can avoid the touristy traps.

Campsites vary, but most or OK, we stayed at the one in Quartiera a few times, large place with lots of room.

You'll enjoy it!

Peter


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

If you are in no rush then try El Rocio, acsi site or free camp, spent 5 days there last year out of season, try the bars on the edge of town, genuine, nice, people and the wierdest place I have EVER been.
Close to Seville and a wonderful place


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

slippers said:


> If you are in no rush then try El Rocio, acsi site or free camp, spent 5 days there last year out of season, try the bars on the edge of town, genuine, nice, people and the wierdest place I have EVER been.
> Close to Seville and a wonderful place


We stayed there last year too,smashing little place.

Les


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Alan, thanks for the info. 
It looks like we must visit Caceres. Putting the POI's into the tomtom along with a map update is on my to do list for this week  

Cheers

Neil


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi mike,

If we get to the Conil de la Frontera area I will give you a shout. Thanks for your help.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Peter,

We are saving Portugal for next winter, don't want to cram to much into our first trip! We stayed in a villa near Silves a few years ago and loved the area.

Thanks for you're help.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Someone mentioned Valledoliod - we stayed there last year and its a great spot to park and quieter than you might imagine when you ffirst arrive. You can pick up free wifi from the local apartments no problem to 

Enjoy

Our blog shown below highlights some of our trips stays


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had a quick look at your website Paul, it's very interesting. 
Loved the cars too  
We will have a look around northern Spain if its not to cold, just have to see what it's like when we get off the ferry.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

MikeE said:


> The campsite at Caceres is good - each pitch has it's own toilet/bathroom and there is a good bus service into town; also free WiFi. It's worth using if you intend to stopover in Caceres for more than one night - the town is definitely worth a visit.
> 
> South of Cadiz there are plenty of good sites; there are a couple near Conil de la Frontera worthy of a stay - Camping Roche and La Rosaleda, the latter is closer to the town (about a mile). For stays of longer than 30 days the rate at La Rosaleda is €9.33 a night plus electricity at €0.25 per unit which should give you an idea of the "going rate".
> 
> ...


Thanks for info were off for 1st longtime March from Plymouth, getting very exited


----------

